# broken zoo med latch help please



## theglassfrog (Sep 6, 2009)

i guess it broke after tons of use. had the tank for almost 3 years and its still in good condition, my ? is has anyone had this happen to them and if so how did u fix the problem?


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes, my broke too in one of the zoo meds. I cut the latch smooth with the frame and use a pin trough the holes. Works much better than the latch ever did.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Contact your local fish store. Not Petco or Petsmart and have them contact the Zoomed rep. They have a new redesigned spring and it goes right in. They will replace it free of charge.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> Contact your local fish store. Not Petco or Petsmart and have them contact the Zoomed rep. They have a new redesigned spring and it goes right in. They will replace it free of charge.


That sounds like too vague of a process for someone who never did it though, "talk to this person who will then talk to that person....." 
They should just have a number or something to call and get the part sent to you especially if it's a known issue with almost all of the latches


----------



## theglassfrog (Sep 6, 2009)

the spring is fine the actual latch broke off ill have to cut it flat and use a pin but thanks for the info guys. i was thinking off doing that already but just wanted to see if anyone else had a better idea. never hurts to ask.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm sure there is a number you can call, but I work for a local fish shop and deal directly with the zoomed rep and that's how he told me to pass on the info. Each region has a rep and the store will have the reps phone number and he will have it shipped out the same day most times. The fix is super simple and takes less than 5 mins.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> I'm sure there is a number you can call, but I work for a local fish shop and deal directly with the zoomed rep and that's how he told me to pass on the info. Each region has a rep and the store will have the reps phone number and he will have it shipped out the same day most times. The fix is super simple and takes less than 5 mins.


Is it easy to do with the frogs still in the tanks?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> Is it easy to do with the frogs still in the tanks?


Yeah, I've done a few of them on mine. I actually had the rep give me 10 sets of springs and latches have used all but a few of them. They redesigned the springs recently so I wanted to newer springs since they open easier.


----------



## theglassfrog (Sep 6, 2009)

ok thanks much jub jub i will do that if only takes a few minutes. sounds a little less damaging to the tank. i really do like the latch system i just wish it was made of metal instead of a molded plastic peice of sh&%! im pretty well mechanically inclined so it wont be that hard IMO.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> Yeah, I've done a few of them on mine. I actually had the rep give me 10 sets of springs and latches have used all but a few of them. They redesigned the springs recently so I wanted to newer springs since they open easier.


OK I might look on their site for a number to call or something then, if it required taking the frogs out to take apart that whole black plastic panel or something then it wouldn't be worth it but if it's really that easy it might be worth fixing instead of transferring them into exo terras


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Office Hours:
8:00 a.m. and 5:00 p.m. 
Monday through Friday (Pacific Time). 

Our toll free telephone number is (888) 496-6633, 
or you can FAX us at (805) 542-9295.

Zoo Med Laboratories Inc.
3650 Sacramento Drive
San Luis Obispo, CA 93401


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I called already they must be closed today


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

When my latch broke I jammed / wedged a small tie wrap down in the latch hole and managed to stop the latch from popping up. The hard part was getting the door open after the latch broke.

Anyway with the way i have it now the door "sticks" when closed. I actually prefer the way it operates now, kinda glad it broke.


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Had the exact same thing happen to mine. The latch broke clean off, but I can still get the door open. I mostly go in from the top now.
Only mine broke after only 6 months.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Just called their number, told them what happened, they took my name and address and asked how many terrariums, then told me they're sending out new latches with directions.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Good to hear Chris. They really are a pretty good company. I choose them all day long over Hagen just because of there support for the herp community. Zoomed always sponsors shows and such and I've never seen that commitment to the herp hobby by Hagen.


----------

